# Let the reviews begin!



## HauntedAttractionReview (Sep 7, 2010)

Are you excited for the 2010 Haunted Attraction season?! 

Well we are at HauntedAttractionReview.com!!! 

Our site just became live a few days ago and we already have quite a bit of information about this Halloween season! 

Check our website often to see reviews of attractions, tips, and news on things happening at Haunted Attractions in the mid-Atlantic region this fall!

Also remember to follow us on Twitter- twitter.com/HauntedReview & Facebook- HauntedAttractionReview!


----------

